# Link Aggregation + VLan Trunk



## bloodhound (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello,

Is it possible to make a link aggregation between 2 gigabit Nics for greater throughput and make that channel a vlan trunk so i can use the freebsd box for inter-vlan routing (like a cisco on a stick model in cisco)?

I currently have a trunk on a gigabit nic on which i have 3 vlans 
1. User's traffic
2. Security cameras
3. Mail Server/messenger... etc

I loaded vlan as a module and worked like a charm.
ifconfig vlan1 create
ifconfig vlan1 vlan 1 vlandev bge0 - can i use a lagg channel instead of bge0 in the syntax (ex: ifconfig vlan1 vlan 1 vlandev lagg0)? will it work? 
Up untill now i only tried link aggregation on cisco switches and linksys so this will be a challenge for me .


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 18, 2009)

Very fresh: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=132715


----------



## bloodhound (Mar 19, 2009)

So basically is not working ? I cannot trunk my vlans on a link aggregation 

Hope it will be fixed soon, cause it is really kewl something like that.


----------

